# Dead Drop Bolt



## cascao (Jan 5, 2016)

Have done this as a gift to a friend.
It's nice to hide your house keys outside.
Used 1" x 3" bolt


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 5, 2016)

Improvement: reverse threads.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 5, 2016)

I would be afraid to leave my keys in something like this.  It looks a little too handy to resist pocketing.  It would make a nice desk decoration though.


----------



## modela (Jan 5, 2016)

cascao said:


> Have done this as a gift to a friend.
> It's nice to hide your house keys outside.
> Used 1" x 3" bolt
> 
> ...



I like that idea.  My wife says I would have to make something for it to be a part of.  Where do you put it inconspicuously.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Jan 5, 2016)

i renovated houses for a living and the key hiding places were sometimes unique but mostly just under the door mat or tucked under a cedar siding shingle close by.
one person put his key under fake dog **** nestled in the planting bed mulch.
the nice bolt you show is unique but would probably walk away soon


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice work, and it would be great on a farm or an industrial site where it would fit the location, but a 1" x 3" bolt laying in a flower bed or on the sidewalk by a house in an urban environment would look way out of place.


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 5, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> Nice work, and it would be great on a farm or an industrial site where it would fit the location, but a 1" x 3" bolt laying in a flower bed or on the sidewalk by a house in an urban environment would look way out of place.


Put your spare truck key in it and pitch it into the box along with all the other detritus.


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 6, 2016)

I love it !!!!!! make from a shiny stainless bolt and would be a nice gift for a mechanic or machinist friend. the only other problem is the price of a bolt that large is expensive. the last 1" x 5" bolt I bought was almost  $10 and it was not stainless. I think I will make one though. It will make a nice container for my pills instead of that "prissy" plastic container I have.  a more "manly" pill bottle.


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 7, 2016)

If there's a joist under a porch or something, just bolt it through that. It will look like it belongs, even if it doesn't.

My grandfather used to hide valuables in a piece of pipe that he would stick into the basement joists, or up in the attic. When both he and my grandmother had passed, my mom had me go all over their house looking for "pipe safes."


----------



## Fabrickator (Jan 7, 2016)

Very Cool.  A friend of mine owns a Hardware Liquidation store with most anything for mechanics, machinist, contractors where he sells everything by the pound (drills, reamers, screws, bolts, etc) at scrap steel price.  He has tons of oversize bolts that I've never had a need for, but I may to hit him up!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 7, 2016)

one can use it to break a window ;-)


----------

